# Michael VicK Treated Fairly?



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

im not bringing this up solely because im a homer.. but purely objectively.. 

if anyone has seen the past few games.. the Refs are letting defenders take late/illegal hits on Vic, after the pass has been made, and while he's still in the pocket.

While other QBs are protected.. 

i.e. 
Peyton Manning was grazed on the helmet by Trent Cole's fingers while he was trying to block a pass and a flag was thrown.. 


Vic on the other hand have defenders diving for his knees, face mask pulled, and defenders launching themselves after the pass has been made and no flags?


if you think im exaggerating.. just watch the past few games..

am i right? or am i exaggerating? or am i just being a homer?


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

He is not being treated fairly but I don't think it is because of anything other than he is a running QB. Running QB's don't seem to get the calls that pure pocket passers do.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Must. Resist. Vick. Hate.

From a non hateful approach, ^ he's right, running QB's are treated differently in general. The mannings aren't known for making those darting runs.

On the other hand, good on ya refs!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He is treated fairly. I dont think he gets it any worse then Tim Tebow. As mentioned above, running QB's just arent gonna get as many calls. Michaelf Vick has been treated more then fairly in the NFL...Way more then neccessary. Sorry, had to slip some Vick hate in there. The dude is a dirtbag.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> The dude is a dirtbag.


And yes, he's the single most awesome player on the roster. :thumbsup:


----------

